
Python Flask NSA Backdoor - andyhmltn
https://github.com/plausibility/flask-nsa?=hn
======
uvdiv
This isn't about a backdoor in NSA's Flask (SELinux). This title will be
misunderstood. Add [python] or [parody] or something.

~~~
cskau
Got a link for that? I've honestly only ever heard of the Python Flask, never
the other.

~~~
asperous
> "Security-enhanced Linux (SELinux) is a reference implementation of the
> Flask security architecture for flexible mandatory access control."

[http://www.nsa.gov/research/selinux/faqs.shtml](http://www.nsa.gov/research/selinux/faqs.shtml)

~~~
andyhmltn
That's quite a weird naming coincidence in this case!

------
austengary
Alternatively, a more popular version for Rails:
[https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel](https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel)

~~~
plausibility
That's actually what this was based off of, funnily enough!

------
gsibble
Looks like a fairly useful admin console actually. Time to fork it!

------
seanp2k2
I still feel that this title is misleading, since I understood it to mean
"there is a backdoor in Flask, and here is the evidence" before I clicked
through.

------
ryanisnan
Little bobby tables is at it again...

------
leoc
I think this is actually not as funny as the real thing. As far as I can
gather, FISA 702 orders
[http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/110/hr6304/text](http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/110/hr6304/text)
, used to target non-resident aliens, don't require the NSA to state that "I
think they are a terrorist" or give _any reason or justification at all_ for
wanting all your data to the FISC court, let alone to the website operators.

------
dplomas
NSA Backdoor as a Service a.k.a NSA BS

~~~
einhverfr
Funny, I would have turned it into an acronym of NSA Baa'S. Then we could give
them a sheep as a mascot and everything would work.

------
ck2
According to Snowden the NSA is very good at MITM attacks.

No parody needed to something that alarming.

And joking about it only dilutes an extremely serious concern.

------
sigzero
Shouldn't the NSA image say "Verizon" and not "AT&T"?

~~~
dev1n
In 2009 AT&T was found to have systems installed by the NSA in their wiring
rooms that made a replica of all data coming into those rooms.

source: [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/military/spy-
factory.html](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/military/spy-factory.html)

------
don_draper
Why not code it in Clojure or Lisp?

